# help with plan



## Nick16 (9 Dec 2008)

i have ario 240 which will have my own mix of ferts dosed and pressuised co2 from a Fire Ex. Lighting will be 2x39w T5 and 2x39w T8. (t5's over the front and t8's behind)

i need some help in filling in the blank spaces and just some tips on reshaping etc. 

[ATTACH=full]72678[/ATTACH]

The black is the Gravel which will have aquabasis on the bottom, then akadama then topped with black gravel. The 2 islands will have the same but not black gravel. 
the wood will obviously be a bit bigger but my idea is to have some crypts around the base etc and some under any low branches that spin off. 
i have gone for some height at the back so this will hopefully provide a nice background so to speak. 
for the foreground its either HC cuba or glosso but this being my first planted venture other than the odd sword and crypt i dont know which will be easier for me to plant and maintain. 
i would definately want to get some E.parvulus in there as that is a great plant. but generally any tips or help would be super. thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Dec 2008)

for the white strip at the behind the wood, i would have a stem plant, something like rotala sp.

I dont know if you have drawn the plan to keep it simple, but you do not want it so symetrical, e.g. miss the blyxa out on the left hand side, you will then have 2 different islands.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Dec 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> for the white strip at the behind the wood, i would have a stem plant, something like rotala sp.
> 
> I dont know if you have drawn the plan to keep it simple, but you do not want it so symetrical, e.g. miss the blyxa out on the left hand side, you will then have 2 different islands.


 could i take the blxya out on the right hand side as i would like to keep the right island low if you know what i mean, apart from the A.reineckii it will be low plants.  what can i replace the blxya with on the right hand side? is there anywhere i could get some E.parvulus in? 

i didnt realise it was that symetrical!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i didnt realise it was that symetrical!!!



its not, looks like it's split in to thirds. even if it weren't, rules can be broken.

and hey, its only a plan. if my crypts were blue i'd worry


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



symetrical was the wrong word, If you look at the tank plan, you have lines - a line of glosso, a line of p.helferi, a line of crypts and it continues to go on in lines if you get me, you will end up with the plants dividing into these lines once it is setup although It is quite hard to follow it as it isnt in much detail. Perhaps you could add some shapes to it to help a bit - Are you planning to have the 2 islands in that shape, or will you be having it rounded? here is a quick sketch to show you what i mean, it gives you (hopefully) a general idea. Best thing to do IMO is to set te tankup, then mess around with the hardscape until it looks ok, it is easier to plant around the hardscape.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Dec 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it wasnt meant to be lines, this is just for the purpose of the plan, i know the plants will mis up nicely.  well it was the first plan but i like your idea aaron. i still want to keep the 2 islands ideas with some plain blank gravel in the middle or off centre and too the front. it is just deciding what plants go where before i order them. this is where i needed some help. also, should i go for glosso or HC? and is there anywhere where i can get some E.parvulus in?


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Dec 2008)

> it wasnt meant to be lines, this is just for the purpose of the plan



I didnt think it was, but it was easier to explain in my last post lol.

Glosso might be better as it is a larger tank, so having the larger leaves will be ok, you couls have the E. parvulas behind the P.Helferi, and have little strands randomly growing in between the PH & glosso?


----------



## Nick16 (10 Dec 2008)

yeah that sounds good, i will post up the ammended plan in a minuate, it is still in block but i know the plants will merge anyway, i wont plant them in rows!!!  its just for the purpose of layout on the plan.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Dec 2008)

here it is. 

[ATTACH=full]72637[/ATTACH]


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Dec 2008)

I dont think you need any more plants for the white areas, just as long as you choose the height of the crypts accordingly. You dont want to clutter up your foreground to much.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Dec 2008)

i think thats how it will finish as the plants can then fill in. i will have some other bits off wood in there with some java fern and anubias on.


----------

